# Old anvil



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

This thing has been around here for 30+ years.Dug it out of a rathole the other day.

An older gentleman I worked with for 10+ years in cabinet biz was a self-made foundryman and pattern maker here in the mnts.,in a previous life.He went North for WWII to work as the head pattern maker for a very large foundry in Phila.This anvil was made by him sometime during the 1930's.

No its not directly WW'ing.....although I will be making a bunch of custom hickory handles that are way over due,to make use of a dz or so hammers here.Its just that we can put this old thing to good use......not so much looking to do any "smithing",but for general use working with old WW'ing equip builds/repairs.Best,BW


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is just awesome.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's a great picture, BW.
I thought I was going to witness a blacksmithing tutorial
...and yes....that would still be part of woodworking:yes:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive been smithing all week...would love to find that buried in one of my sheds....all I have is a big chunk of I-beam and when I make hold downs it is killer hard to get the round bend even close to right


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a chunk of railway rail 'bout a foot long and weighs 30 pounds or so. Probably came from the old line that ran from Ivanhoe to Galax in your neck of the woods. Comes in handy as a quick clamp or third hand :blink:.

Bought the mini knife at a craft show last Dec. Gotta be a w/w to make the handles - right?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks all.........


I started working on the old anvil a week or so ago.Its funny as all getout.....posted a pic and shortstory about it on a metal working site.They,in no uncertain terms ripped me a "new one".I originally threw the anvil up on a 1940's Delta "open stand".They didn't seem to understand this isn't about smashing hot metal into submission(not theres anything wrong with that).....it was simply a responsible use of an item thats better served IN the shop than under it,haha.

Next was called out for painting it......to the point of using the "Martha" word,haha.

The funny part is that once I "smartin'd" up and got a proper stump......the little Delta stand is gonna make a very fine hammer/dolly stand.The more I keep digging in old stuff 'round here,the more hammers keep showing up?Doing just a little research,it seems we have all the "biggy's" in metal bashing.


Was using a pc of RR iron AND I-beam as well......trying to be more PC.....yeah,thats me.Later,gotta go to work....ya'll have a fabulous "Martha" day.BW


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice anvil. Mine is only a 50 pounder, yours looks much heavier.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice job getting that thing out and ready for use, Martha:shifty:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Somewhere Wile E. Coyote just sat up.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yah*

But he woke up Martha when he shot his head up from under the covers....


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

That's sweet!!!!! I have no practical use for something like that but would keep it in the house if it was mine

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Reminds me of one my dad had in his workshop -- he did some blacksmithing on the side back in the 1950's(?). I remember the anvil clearly as being in the shop until I left home after college in 1971, but when Dad died in 1990 it was nowhere to be found. Some other blacksmithing equipment (massive pedestal vise, handcranked blower, assorted hammers, etc) was there, but no anvil. My brother and I asked around about it, but no one owned up to any knowledge of it. We've never figured out what happened to it, just assume Dad sold it to someone, or perhaps just gave it away to someone who needed it more than he did.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Martha Stewart Living*



Corbin3388 said:


> That's sweet!!!!! I have no practical use for something like that but would keep it in the house if it was mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


You prolly could with that one since it's already been painted... just sayin. but the colors would have to be to Martha's taste.  bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Martha Stewart,Rachael Ray.....whomever.They got more money than me,BUT I'm way better looking....and so is the anvil.

Gonna work in the shop while hunting today.....really looking fwd to building the little Delta hammer stand.Right now,"most" are in a big roll-around cabmet.Just takes too long.....the stand will end up with prolly 20 or so hung on it.Got feelers out for some Hickory stock....will do my best at pic documenting how we make custom handles.

The problem is,doin projects and builds....I get so dang involved in being as efficient(fast) as possible that stopping the show to take pics just never happens?BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

*NO Delta stands were harmed in this construction!*

The top just sits on the stand,locked in by angles on the vert side......these are only the hammers that were layin around on bench.....,duh.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice matchup BW*

The top of that anvil has seen some beatin' AFAICT. They go by weight if I recall...250 lbs for instance. What do Ya figure that one weighs in at? Hope Ya don't mind us foolin' and funnin' with Ya. 
bill


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you planing on mounting it to the stump with straps or construction adhesive?


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Brink....talkin a wee bit out of my butt,but....I think in smith world the choice is toe clamps? or the strapping thats more often seen.

The rack of my Martha table was fixtured up on the top of a 1910 drum sander.As far as I can tell this sander spent alot of its life in a welding/fabrication shop.Its one of those things that sounds way worse than it actually is?Its a big CI top thats hinged on one side with a large rectangle hole in center(window for drum,removed).Makes clamping weldments a breeze.And the whole top can either be removed or tilted up for tacking purposes.The machine weighs in at 600+ #.....the top is 100 or so.Its a machine I've been working on for awhile......its impressive,not only the age but how well it fits the profile here from a user standpoint.But look at it wrong and its a trip to chiro.....duh.

Bill,I think the whole thing's funnier than all get out.......the Martha stuff cracks me up.Its a hundred pounder.BW


----------

